# Hammer Of Thor Daemoness Build Progress



## WishIwasfinnish (May 4, 2011)

I know that everyone wants to see some guitar porn and I will provide, as soon as Dylan starts my build, but I'll restart this thread when I get pics in probably around 2 months. I just wanted to post about what I'm doing:

I put my deposit down in I think December for a Cimmerian, and I'm pretty sure about these specs now:

25.5" scale maple (possibly flamed maple) neck
Extra jumbo stainless steel frets

Ebony fretboard
(most likely) Mahogany body
Hipshot 7 bridge
Piezo pickup
Bareknuckle Aftermaths or a Cold Sweat/Nailbomb combo
black pickup covers
Quilted Maple top
lightish to dark blue burst finish, fading out from the center
White binding
Sperzel locking tuners
Black hardware
AND...the cherry on top:

THIS Inlay







So, I can't wait for this to start. My GAS is at critical levels


----------



## idunno (May 4, 2011)

hell yeah. You choose a material for this?


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 4, 2011)




----------



## scherzo1928 (May 4, 2011)

2 months of blue balls.


----------



## Xifter (May 5, 2011)

This is going to be killer man. Love the inlay as well. I hope he gets started on this soon so he can get to mine sooner  So, you could say I am rooting for your gas to end as well haha !

I have figured out my woods and body, but have no solidified my colors and inlay yet. I bet it will be a down to the wire decision haha >.< So many options as Dylan can do anything literally ANYTHING justice...

I will be watching your thread and can't wait to see progress pics in a few months


----------



## nojyeloot (May 5, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


>


----------



## Khaine88 (May 6, 2011)

Fucking excited to see how this turns out, love all of Dylans work, I put my Deposit down in February, so I'd imagine my build group (Seen as he makes the guitars in 3s) Will be starting after yours , FFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (May 7, 2011)

idunno said:


> hell yeah. You choose a material for this?



I think I'll go with a Mahogany body and flamed maple neck. Ah, I can't wait


----------



## Xifter (May 8, 2011)

PM sent Khaine88


----------



## apiss (May 10, 2011)

Shit, that inlay looks very intricate.

Looking forward to see the actual inlays.

All the best!


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Aug 12, 2011)

FRIENDS. THE MOMENT HAS COME. THE BUILD HATH BEGUN. I know it isn't much yet, but I've just laid eyes on my daemoness for the first time and I assume it would be like the feeling of seeing your child for the first time through an ultrasound, even if he wasn't fully developed yet. Now, onto the pics:

Mine is the one with the mahogany body, in the first pic, second from the left:






the one behind the body in the front:






Now check out that flamed maple neck BABY:











I am so excited to see it more complete and to see what Dylan makes for my insane inlay.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 12, 2011)

Epic inlay is Epic.


----------



## celticelk (Aug 12, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Epic inlay is Epic.



But it's Norse, so maybe it should be Saga instead. =)


----------



## Xifter (Aug 16, 2011)

I like that birdseye maple neck man


----------



## guy in latvia (Aug 17, 2011)

awesome, cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## Goatchrist (Aug 17, 2011)

Excite! Want to see the result!!!!!!


----------



## Chocopuppet (Aug 21, 2011)

That inlay is freakin' amazing. What's it gonna be made of?


----------



## ShreddyESP (Aug 21, 2011)

That's awesome! I hope he finishes yours super fast, so he can get started on mine too


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Sep 21, 2011)

ALRIGHT FOLKS, New developments in the guitar build,

Dylan and I have been talking and I've decided that now the body will have a natural mahogany finish, the neck is going to be a beautiful birdseye maple, and it is going to have a tight blackburst style finish on the light, grayish blue quilted maple cap.

Also, Dylan just sent me an inlay sketch, which looks killer:

It is going to be made out of Mother of pearl, Iron, Abalone, and Tahiti pearl!!!!!

The only difference between what you see here and the actual inlay is that the actual one will be the reverse of this, with the hammer head facing down


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Sep 21, 2011)

Here is the inlay:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 21, 2011)

Quite excited, I love Dylan's super clean inlay work. Maybe you could do a tentacle/Krakin thing pulling on it?


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Sep 22, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Quite excited, I love Dylan's super clean inlay work. Maybe you could do a tentacle/Krakin thing pulling on it?




That would be awesome....might have to ask him about something like that, that would look incredible, we shall see


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 22, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Quite excited, I love Dylan's super clean inlay work. Maybe you could do a tentacle/Krakin thing pulling on it?



YES. YES. OH FUCK, THIS.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 22, 2011)

..... just cleared my schedule. Until december. I'm gonna be here for this.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey guys, so I literally just sent Dylan a sketch I did (though I feel weird doing that because my drawing skills are so inferior to his ) and I liked the Kraken grabbing the hammer idea a lot, but to keep the more scandinavian theme, I decided that I really wanted some swirly knot lines jetting out from the hammer. So basically, it will be the picture above, reversed so the head faces down, and with those knotty lines. Like so (except I'm sure his inlay will look 10x better than this crappy sketch of mine):


----------



## elq (Sep 22, 2011)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> Here is the inlay:



Holy shit... are Dylan's spec sheets actually written in an old english font? 

Does he do it by hand?


----------



## Goatchrist (Sep 22, 2011)

Interesting idea... Show us his sketch when he sends it to you, I'm sure it will look great!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 22, 2011)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> Hey guys, so I literally just sent Dylan a sketch I did (though I feel weird doing that because my drawing skills are so inferior to his ) and I liked the Kraken grabbing the hammer idea a lot, but to keep the more scandinavian theme, I decided that I really wanted some swirly knot lines jetting out from the hammer. So basically, it will be the picture above, reversed so the head faces down, and with those knotty lines. Like so (except I'm sure his inlay will look 10x better than this crappy sketch of mine):




Sweet, I can't wait to see the final product! I'm glad I could help you whore out more


----------



## samincolour (Sep 22, 2011)

Loving this already!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 22, 2011)

That inlay is gonna be sweet!



elq said:


> Holy shit... are Dylan's spec sheets actually written in an old english font?
> 
> Does he do it by hand?



Haha, awesome! Yeah I expect he does it by hand with a calligraphy pen.


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 22, 2011)

His Old English calligraphy is fantastic! For a nerd like myself, that is just as epic as the inlay!


----------



## motomoto (Sep 22, 2011)

god damn


it must take ages for him to write a sentence lol


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Sep 22, 2011)

I know, I was very impressed with the calligraphy as well, I think Dylan secretly wishes he lived in england in the year 1100 building lutes : D


----------



## celticelk (Sep 22, 2011)

THAT INLAY.

Jord's son would be proud!


----------



## synrgy (Sep 22, 2011)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> I think Dylan secretly wishes he lived in england in the year 1100 building lutes : D



I don't think it's much of a secret.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 22, 2011)

You will want to do battle with this guitar. Be prepared.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Sep 22, 2011)

DJENTLEMEN! Nolly just uploaded a ton of pics to facebook, and there are finally some of the SEXY finish! There's going to be a subtle blackburst on the edge, but check these out:


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 22, 2011)

^ 
Yes pls.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 22, 2011)

I want to swim in it...

Does he offer a slimmer version of his 3+4 headstock?


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmmm, not sure, I just got the standard daemoness one on mine, except its reversed so 3 on top and 4 on bottom


----------



## technomancer (Sep 23, 2011)

Loving that color


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 23, 2011)

Swimming pool top FTW


----------



## JPMike (Sep 23, 2011)

Amazing blue!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 23, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## motomoto (Sep 23, 2011)

I approve of this


----------



## SamSam (Sep 24, 2011)

I think 4 on the bottom is actually the standard headstock. Most of us just opt for reverse


----------



## narad (Sep 24, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> His Old English calligraphy is fantastic! For a nerd like myself, that is just as epic as the inlay!



Yea, you just know it's going to get more incorporated into some future guitar build - can't wait for that!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 25, 2011)

EVERYTHING about this is perfect! Can't wait to see more! That inlay will come out very nice I bet.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright, a few things to add here. First of all, the inlay design has pretty much been nailed down, I mentioned the idea of the scandinavian style knots coming out of the hammer to Dylan, and he thought that would distract too much from the hammer design, so I listened to his advice, and the hammer is just going to be there alone, though it will be upside down. Now onto some more pics, with the blackburst added and the neck attached:







As you can see, Mishas guitar is right behind mine, and you can catch a glimpse of his epic lightbulb inlay (sorry to Misha if I'm revealing his hidden secrets)


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been gassing hard for blue guitars, and those pics arent helping!


----------



## narad (Oct 4, 2011)

Huge amounts of win. 

When you say upside down - is that handle up or handle down?


----------



## Wurzelwicht (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, really nice indeed.

The Hammer reminds me of this one:





Even so everything could't be more different 
Really exited how the inlay will turn out.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh yeah that is similar, although I must say that I think dylan will make that inlay look like it was drawn in crayon  and by upside down I mean that it's reversed from what Dylan drew first, with the handle up and the head down


----------



## JPMike (Oct 4, 2011)

All I can say is WOW for this amazing darkblue burst... G A S !!!!


----------



## daemonessaxes (Oct 13, 2011)

.


----------



## daemonessaxes (Oct 13, 2011)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> I know, I was very impressed with the calligraphy as well, I think Dylan secretly wishes he lived in england in the year 1100 building lutes : D



Yes, I do. But my fantasies more centre about being a rampaging crusader pillaging the fleshpots of Araby.


----------



## orakle (Oct 13, 2011)

too much win


----------



## Tranquilliser (Oct 13, 2011)

This is freaking awesome.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Oct 13, 2011)

that inlay is sexy


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Nov 1, 2011)

Friends! The inlay is done!!!! I love it, it's not too flashy, but beautiful, and the fact that it is pretty simple makes it really stand out to me. Also it has some crazy materials in it, like iron, pearl and abalone, which is incredible. Enjoy!


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ Dang, his routes are tight! It looks like he took the inlay and physically pushed it into the wood. There's just no filler evident. Just shows how good his hands and eyes are.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice inlay. Streaky Macassar board too, you have my approval.


----------



## chipsta21 (Nov 1, 2011)

everytime i see the name Daemoness i immediately think of his inlays...AMAZING!


----------



## exordium (Nov 2, 2011)

My favorite Daemoness finish so far! Love the inlay as well.


----------



## Swyse (Nov 2, 2011)

I've noticed when he does inlay, he always leaves wood where the fret will be rather than just slotting the inlay afterwards. It seems like it adds alot of extra work for him to do that, but I bet it is for a reason. Maybe frets hold better into wood than inlay material?


----------



## Lianoroto (Nov 2, 2011)

Swyse said:


> I've noticed when he does inlay, he always leaves wood where the fret will be rather than just slotting the inlay afterwards. It seems like it adds alot of extra work for him to do that, but I bet it is for a reason. Maybe frets hold better into wood than inlay material?



Probably easier to refret a guitar since the inlay won't be attached to the frets.

Dylan has a fine eye for detail. Never seen a bad build from him.


----------



## guy in latvia (Nov 3, 2011)

awesome inlay!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 3, 2011)

Like the inlay


----------



## motomoto (Nov 3, 2011)

and the first song you should play with it is:


----------



## nojyeloot (Nov 3, 2011)

motomoto said:


> and the first song you should play with it is:




 see... I was thinking that THIS should be the first song played with it


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Nov 3, 2011)

Hahaha yes! Something hammer or Thor related. Maybe this:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnT4VEaOALc


----------



## motomoto (Nov 4, 2011)

^i approve of this


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Dec 28, 2011)

THE DAY OF RECKONING HAS COME. THE GUITAR IS DONE AND FULLY PIC'D. CHECK IT GENTLEMEN:

Facebook

I should be getting it in about 5 days, then an NGD of the ages will be posted


----------



## JPMike (Dec 29, 2011)

I loved it when I saw it!! THAT BLUE!!!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 29, 2011)

Now that is a proper way to start the new year! Congrats mate, cannot wait to see the end result!


----------



## woolcotton (Jan 1, 2012)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> Friends! The inlay is done!!!! I love it, it's not too flashy, but beautiful, and the fact that it is pretty simple makes it really stand out to me. Also it has some crazy materials in it, like iron, pearl and abalone, which is incredible. Enjoy!



Please share the pricing of this beauty when it´s finished  are daemoness expensive in general btw?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 1, 2012)

Send Daemoness an email, most people don't openly post prices on here


----------



## seventhcircle (Jan 3, 2012)

that looks awesome man!


----------

